# Difference between DURON GRACO PERFORMANCE MAX 395 & Ultra 395



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello, 

I could not find any, but thought someone might know a little bit more about it. Is there a difference in the two sprayers? I have a guy who has a brand new Duron Graco Performance Max 395 sprayer for sell for $800 however I can get a new Ultra 395 for $900 any differences that anyone is aware of? Thanks for your time.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

the Duron is just a sticker for SW marketing, they are the same.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

the local SW had Graco 395's on sale for $699, I dont know if it was a local thing or national


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Good I ended up getting it for $672 after live cashback.... I was really torn between it and the Titan 440 impact


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Graco's are way better than the titan. Had em both, graco wins. 

Graco has better pressure control and cleaner easier to reach, remove and clean filters.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I spoke with a few peeps and it looks like the *GRACO PERFORMANCE MAX 395 & Ultra 395 are different... From what I understand the performance max 395 is older... Not sure of the changes from it to the ultra though.
*


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

i bet it is still the same gpm and pressure. And even if it is last years model or something who cares, it is a small sprayer, you arent gonna run block filler through it.


----------

